# All the wants for 2009



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My list grows and grows for 09.The kids enjoy the decorations so much and I want to change it up every year.
On my make list this year
2 half coffins one that opens and a escaping zombie in the other
make 4 more sections of fence
more tombstones
flicker candles
paper mache ground breakers and pumpkins
fog chiller

want to buy
half torso from skeleton store,a skull with a flicker candle,buckey lids
more pumpkin rots-white ghost


----------

